
AI-generated music that imitates real artists is raising complex legal questions - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/deepfake-music-is-so-good-it-might-be-illegal-c11f9618d1f9
======
sharemywin
The problem is it's not black and white. What if you merge two singers
style/voices.

